
Google is limiting third party email software on Android - jerryzh
Today accounts that have login on lost of third party email software on Android received the following email.<p>Hi,<p>Although you don’t need to do anything, we wanted to let you know that the following apps may no longer be able to access some data in your Google Account, including your Gmail content. If these apps are unable to meet the deadline to comply with our updated data policy requirements, they&#x27;ll lose access to your Account starting July 15th, 2019.<p><i></i><i></i>*(email software name)
We are making this change as part of ongoing efforts to make sure your data is protected and private.<p>You can always view, manage and remove apps you’ve given access to your account by visiting your Google Account.<p>Thanks,
The Google Accounts team
======
tobltobs
> Google is limiting third party email software on Android

Interesting interpretation.

[https://developers.google.com/terms/api-services-user-
data-p...](https://developers.google.com/terms/api-services-user-data-
policy#additional-requirements-for-specific-api-scopes)

